# Wanting to sell my placered black sand



## MarthaCat (Apr 27, 2013)

I would like to know if there is a processor that I could sell my black sand concentrates to. Has anyone found an honest person who will buy and process black sand concentrates?
Thanks


----------



## galenrog (Apr 27, 2013)

There may be someone here that can help you, but you have to be a little more detailed in what you have. Do you have visible gold in your black sands, or do you simply suspect it to be so? I do a bit of placer mining myself and have had days when I recovered many many pounds of black sands with no visible gold to be found. I have also had days when gold was easily visible in the sluice. Most people I know who would be interested would at least ask those questions.

Additionally, if you have no takers here, you might want to try any of the several dozen prospecting or mining forums that can be found with a little work.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 28, 2013)

If I can find the website I had bookmarked, there is a person that buys the black sands. The last time I checked, he was paying $0.25 per lb. I'll see if I can find that info. Also, the sands must be completely dry.

Kevin


----------



## galenrog (Apr 28, 2013)

That might be the craigslist ad in Reno. Last I looked he was paying $0.25 per pound. Search craigslist in Reno. Use the terms "magnetite" or "black sands".


----------



## MarthaCat (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies.
The black sand is from the Arkansas River over near Salida, Colorado. There is visible gold but it is in very small pieces.
I checked ebay and several people are selling black sand on there for about $10/lb. Since I do have visible gold, I might try selling it on ebay.


----------



## Traveller11 (May 4, 2013)

There may be an emerging market for the magnetite portion of black sands. As concerns over rising petroleum prices and greenhouse gases grow, the popularity of small scale synthetic gasoline and diesel plants using coal, wood waste, plastics, municipal wastes, natural gas and biomass as raw feedstock for this process is growing exponentially. Most of these processes involve first gasifying the raw feedstock, through pyrolysis, into a mixture of carbon monoxide and hydrogen. This is then fed into a catalytic chamber under varying pressures and temperatures. Depending on the pressure, temperature and type of catalytic material used, a variety of hydrocarbons ranging from kerosene to gasoline can be produced, at costs that are more than competitive with hydrocarbons refined from petroleum.

Interestingly, I have read several papers on the production of synthetic gasoline stating that magnetite was the catalyst of choice in a process known as the Fischer-Tropsch Process. This process was used effectively by Adolf Hitler in World War II, and it is estimated that 85% of the Luftwaffe was fuelled by high quality aviation gasoline derived from coal.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (May 5, 2013)

What is your general location?
How much black sand's do you have?
What size is the sands, have you sieved them?
Any pictures, preferably magnified? 
Is this an ongoing or one time thing?
What kind of processing have you already run it through?
Have you had an assay run?
Are you close to a postal service as a medium flat rate USPS box holds 30-40 lbs. of sands and ships for around $15 I think.
Have a great day.


----------



## Andrew28 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, 
We are working with a refinery in the U.S. that can process gold from black sands. Please contact me.


----------



## 924T (Jul 20, 2013)

MarthaCat,

Did you get your black sands sold?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## bmarvel (Jun 18, 2022)

MarthaCat said:


> I would like to know if there is a processor that I could sell my black sand concentrates to. Has anyone found an honest person who will buy and process black sand concentrates?
> Thanks


----------



## bmarvel (Jun 18, 2022)

Hello MarthaCat, I am looking to buy gold bearing black sand. at $25.00-$30.00 for 30 pounds at a time. Looking for 30-100 pounds at a time. i live at Baudette, Minnesota, U S A . Looking for gold bearing black sand that has not been worked at before. Awaitng your reply. bmarvel i check my e-mails & post every day.


----------



## goldshark (Aug 14, 2022)

For all you black sand processors out there, I can get you 10 ton truck loads for very little money, you pay the freight. Most assays in the 1 Troy oz. per ton range. Central Colorado location. It has been tabled, so most of the VG is gone. I have contacts at most of the placer mines here with Magnetite sitting in fabric totes. You can't process on their site, so you will need to be set up nearby to make some money.


----------



## galenrog (Aug 14, 2022)

bmarvel said:


> Hello MarthaCat, I am looking to buy gold bearing black sand. at $25.00-$30.00 for 30 pounds at a time. Looking for 30-100 pounds at a time. i live at Baudette, Minnesota, U S A . Looking for gold bearing black sand that has not been worked at before. Awaitng your reply. bmarvel i check my e-mails & post every day.


MarthaCat has not visited the forum in over nine years.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Aug 14, 2022)

If that were a missing persons case it would have been cold for 8 years and 7 months already.


----------

